# What in the Hell is Hillary up to ...



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Any comment from anyone who heard the exchange between her and Donald Rumsfeld ...

Don Rumsfeld never fails to impress me ... and Hillary seldom fails to seem a NUMBSKULL.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Are you talking about the smartest woman in America? lol I have not seen the news for a couple days. I wish I had not missed it. I enjoy watching her look like an idiot. She is sort of like someone else we all know. No one can make people vote for a republican like they can.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

All I caught on the tube tonight was Rummy's first words* "OH!!!!! My Goodness!"*
The tone was one that you would use when talking to a child or young teenager who just said something incredibly dumb!!!!!!!


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Yeap ...

All Hillary could do was ask that the floor be left open to further comment and additions to the record for the day ...

Rummy leaves most everyone in the dust and realizing they are not in his league.

And I love every second of it


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I didn't catch the whole thing, but John McCain from Arizona (R) was drilling him pretty hard.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I think McCain would like to drill Hillary pretty hard :wink: , hes always in bed with the Dems  .


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Why, dear god, why did you have to paint that picture?


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Maybe McCain is a cigar smoker too?


----------



## magnum3.5 (Sep 19, 2003)

Look who's talking L2H you want her too!!!!!! LOL LOL LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

